# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Xe máy hcm+đồng nai -> đaklak ai tham gia ?

## dulichnt

TẾT XÁP ĐẾN , TÌNH HÌNH LÀ GIÁ VÀNG TĂNG CAO KÉO THEO GIÁ VÉ VỀ TẾT CHÁC CHẮN CŨNG TĂNG CAO, CHÍNH VÌ VẬY HÔM NAY TÔI VIẾT CHỦ ĐỀ NÀY KÊU GỌI TẤT CẢ NHỮNG AI ĐANG ĐI HỌC CŨNG NHƯ ĐI LÀM NẾU MUỐN LÀM MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI TỪ HỒ CHÍ MINH VỀ ĐAKLAK ĐỂ TẬN HƯỞNG HẾT CÁI KHÔNG KHÍ ĐÓN TẾT CỦA CỦA MỌI NGƯỜI TRÊN ĐƯỜNG ĐI, CŨNG NHỦ ĐỂ TIẾT KIỆM PHẦN NÀO CHI PHÍ - SỐ TIỀN ĐÓ VỀ NHÀ XÀI VUI HƠN.

MỘT MÌNH CŨNG CÓ THỂ THỰC HIỆN CHUYẾN ĐI NÀY NHƯNG NẾU CÓ MỘT TẬP ĐOÀN BIỂN SỐ 47 ĐI THÌ SẼ RẤT RẤT AN TOÀN ĐẶC BIỆT HỨA HẸN SẼ RẤT VUI.

NẾU CÓ AI THAM GIA CÓ 2 ĐIỂM TẬP TRUNG ĐỂ MOI NGƯÒI DỄ DÀNG GẶP MẶT NHAU TRƯỚC KHI XUẤT PHÁP:
1 - TẠI HCM : BẾN XE MIÊN ĐÔNG TẬP TRUNG BÊN NGOÀI ĐẦU CẦU BÌNH TRIỆU
2 - TẠI ĐỒNG NAI : TẠI CỔNG CHÒA BIÊN HÒA
MONG MỌI NGƯỜI THAM GIA ! NẾU VỀ,DÚNG NGÀY 25 SẼ XUẤT PHÁT

CÁC BẠN BỔ SUNG MÌNH VÀO DANH SÁCH ĐỂ THAM THEO MÃU SAU:

TÊN : ................
SDT:..................
LOẠI XE:.............
SỐ NGƯỜI ĐI KÈM :Frown:  NẾU KHÔNG CÓ SẼ ĐƯỢC TẶNG THÊM 1 EM GÁI HOẶC 1 ANH ĐẸP ZAI ĐI KÈM )...........

SSAU ĐÓ GỬI TỚI MAIL : hcm_daklak_47@yhahoo.com.vn
ai muốn xem danh sách co bao nhiêu người thì nhẵn tin tới 01673713933

LƯU Ý :

TRƯỚC KHI ĐI XIN QUÝ KHÁCH HÃY CHUẨN BỊ MUA ĐỒ BẢO HỘ, REPAIR LẠI CON NGỰA
ĐỒ ĂN KHÔNG PHẢI MUA VÌ TRÊN ĐƯỜNG VỀ QUÊ THÌ DỰ BÁO ĐỒ ĂN SẼ RẺ HƠN

----------


## compaiu

eo..đi xe máy á..nguy hiểm lắm ý

----------


## dulichnt

nhưng nó có cái hay của loại phương tiênj này đó bạn

----------


## danghung

:d , nghe nói thế này e cũng muốn tham gia lắm. Mỗi tội là e đang ngoài Bắc, không là đi liền.

----------


## yeuhanoi

Keke, đi dã ngoại kiểu này thú vị lắm. Khi nào có dịp rủ mọi người đi 1 chuyến thế này.

----------


## lehniemtin

du lịch xe máy mà đi đôi thế này thì hay phết nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## playboy

đi phượt thích lắm  :tongue:

----------

